# Cube Kid Team 200 - Gewicht?



## Tjard (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
bin interessiert an dem genannten Bike.
Jetzt erfahre ich von meinem Händler, dass die Gewichtsangabe von Cube mit 8,5kg nicht stimmen würde...
Das wäre auch mein Hauptkaufargument gewesen. Also die Frag an Sie: Was wiegt das Bike.

Danke
Tjard


----------



## Riddick (23. Mai 2005)

Hab's erst am Samstag mal beim Händler hochgehoben, weil mein Sohn ein leichteres Bike braucht. Genau kann ich's nicht sagen, aber vom Gefühl her denke ich, dass es ca. 10 kg wiegt. Die Angabe von 8,5 kg dürfte ohne Pedalen, Reflektoren, ect. sein.   

Für ein 20 Zoll Rad ist's allerdings sehr klein, so dass wir wahrscheinlich gleich das 240er nehmen werden. Das wiegt nur unwesentlich mehr.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bandman (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
das mit dem "wirklichen" Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren, da mein Sohn das 20" Rad fährt.
@Tjard: ich hab es in der mail ja ausführlich beschrieben ; aber die Frage vergessen, wie dein Händler daruf kommt ? hat er gewogen oder gehoben ...)

Ich habe bisher kaum hier in den Herstellerforen rumgelesen, kriegt man da üblicherwiese einen Antwort von Cube  ?? (natürlich nicht nur die Katalogangabe zum Gewicht !)

Übrigens ist mir bei der Auswahl vor dem Kauf aufgefallen, dass bei sehr vielen Kinder-MBTs von den Herstellerfirmen überhaupt kein Gewicht angegeben wird in Katalogen usw.

Servus
bandman


----------



## Tjard (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,
@bandman: Der Händler, der die Gewichtsangabe von Cube in Frage stellt, hat nur Kinderräder von Specialized da... weil Cube gerade nicht liefern kann oder er keine da hat ... ;-(

Ich werde am Freitag mal beim Brügelman vorbeischauen, so sie denn das Cube da haben und dann auf jeden Fall die Fleischwaage mitnehmen 

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Riddick (24. Mai 2005)

bandman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> das mit dem "wirklichen" Gewicht würde mich auch interessieren, da mein Sohn das 20" Rad fährt.


Warum stellst Du das Ding dann nicht einfach auf 'ne Waage?   Notfalls selbst draufstellen, einmal mit, einmal ohne Bike.   





> Übrigens ist mir bei der Auswahl vor dem Kauf aufgefallen, dass bei sehr vielen Kinder-MBTs von den Herstellerfirmen überhaupt kein Gewicht angegeben wird in Katalogen usw.


Hab' ich leider auch schon bemerkt.   Aber wahrscheinlich denken die sich, lieber gar keine Angabe, als das tatsächliche Gewicht nennen.   





			
				Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Freitag mal beim Brügelman vorbeischauen, so sie denn das Cube da haben und dann auf jeden Fall die Fleischwaage mitnehmen


Falls die das Kid Team 240 haben, könntest Du das dann evtl. auch mal wiegen und mir mitteilen? Thx.


Riddick


----------



## bandman (24. Mai 2005)

Yo,
soweit kommt´s noch, anschließend stell ich mich dann noch mit dem Roller und dem Skateboard auf die Waage.
Also das passt schon so mit dem Gewicht, ob das 300 g mehr oder weniger sind interessiert dann wirklich keinen mehr.
Das Interesse bezieht sich eher darauf was Cube zu der Gewichtsangabe sagt (wie gehabt nach dem Motto is ohne Pedale, Bremszüge, Lenkergriffe, ....) 

Aber ich bin mal auf die anstehenden Wägeversuche gespannt.
- und wenn ich demnächst aus Langeweile mit meiner alten Kartoffelwaage tatsächlich Kinderbikes wiegen sollte, dann meld ich mich hier nochmal.

Salve
bandman


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs

Unsere Gewichte sind immer ohne Pedale Reflektoren etc. Hab mom leider keine Räder zum genauen Nachwiegen da!


mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Tjard (24. Mai 2005)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was Pedale und Reflektoren bei Cube wiegen 

Brügelmann hat keine mehr da...

Tjard


----------



## Riddick (24. Mai 2005)

bandman schrieb:
			
		

> Yo,
> soweit kommt´s noch, anschließend stell ich mich dann noch mit dem Roller und dem Skateboard auf die Waage.


Kannst alternativ ja auch mit Deinem Sohnemann mal beim nächsten Postamt vorbeifahren und das Bike dort wiegen lassen.   





			
				Tjard schrieb:
			
		

> Brügelmann hat keine mehr da...


Schade.   Die hätten wenigsten anständige Versandkosten gehabt.

Mein Händler meinte heute, dass er Neubestellungen erst ungefähr im Juli bekommt; wenn sich das dann noch verzögert, wie bei den "grossen" Cubes, ist die Saison praktisch schon wieder vorbei.   Und die nächstgelegene Alternative verlangt praktisch 100  mehr für's Bike (siehe hier).   

Riddick


----------



## bandman (25. Mai 2005)

Morgen,

die Story mit der Preisgestaltung von Riddick beim lokalen Händler ist echt hart (und hebt nicht gerade meine Meinung von dem "tollen" Fachhandel vor Ort, - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).
Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass damals bei meiner Suche ein Händler  am Ammersee Cube Kinder Bikes in  Ebay vertickt hat. Der heißt laufundrad willner (http://www.laufundradshop.de/index.html). Vielleicht hat der ja noch welche da, und versenden tut er ja scheinbar auch.

Servus
bandman


----------



## manati (25. Mai 2005)

Hab das Rad gestern beim H&S mal angehoben und vom Gefühl weit über 10kg .Aber H&S verkauft es für 199Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tjard (28. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs
> Unsere Gewichte sind immer ohne Pedale Reflektoren etc. Hab mom leider keine Räder zum genauen Nachwiegen da!
> Sebastian



Hallo Cube und alle Gewichts-Interessierten,
habe das Bike heute erworben 
Der Bikeladen hatte eine Hängewaage an der Decke...
10,7kg 
das macht bei einer Katalogangabe von 8,5 kg für das Komplettbike 2,2 kg für die Pedale und Reflektoren...
tststs

Aber schick is es 
Und die anderen Kinderbikes sind leider auch nicht leichter

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## El Papa (29. Mai 2005)

Kleiner Tip:
- 9,3kg (aber nicht mehr ganz original)

Schau mal noch in den anderen Bereichen nach Kinderrädern, da gibts noch die  eine oder andere gute Anregung.


----------



## gonaked (6. Juni 2005)

manati schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Rad gestern beim H&S mal angehoben und vom Gefühl weit über 10kg .Aber H&S verkauft es für 199Euro.



Hallo,
ich habe das Team 200 gerade für meinen Sohn gekauft bei H&S in Bonn für 199.-

Also ich habe es mit fischwaage gewogen, mit kunststoffpedalen, die habe ich getauscht, reflektorn dran, sonst noch nichts umgebaut, ich wollte schon meinen alten syncros lenker in schwarz kürzen und draufbauen...

Bike hat 8,5 kilo

mfg Stephan


----------



## C K (2. August 2005)

manati schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Rad gestern beim H&S mal angehoben und vom Gefühl weit über 10kg .Aber H&S verkauft es für 199Euro.




Wo genau hast Du das für 199 Euro gesehen?
Ich habe es bei H&S in Bonn versucht, die
haben mir gesagt das sie keine "Kinderfahrräder"
verkaufen.


----------



## manati (3. August 2005)

C K schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau hast Du das für 199 Euro gesehen?
> Ich habe es bei H&S in Bonn versucht, die
> haben mir gesagt das sie keine "Kinderfahrräder"
> verkaufen.


Ich weiß ja nicht wer dir bei H&S geagt hat das sie keine Kinderräder haben,aber es stimmt nicht ! Auf der Homepage sind zwar keine aber der Verkäufer hatte wohl nur keine lust nachzusehen ! Bis jetzt waren immer auch Kinderräder bei denen wenn ich mal da war.Cube und das ein oder andere Pukyrad haben sie halt aber hauptsächlich Räder für Erwachsene.Beim H&S ist es sowieso besser man fährt hin dann gibts oft noch etwas nachlas.Sind am Telefon nicht wirklich toll!


----------



## moK1 (30. März 2006)

HI alle zusammen,könnt ihr mir ein paar seiten ma sagen wo ich ein paar ordenliche bikes für meine kids finde,war auch schon a bissl schauen,aber da war noch nich das richtige dabei!wär fett,also cYa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantiran (30. März 2006)

Wir haben das 240er neulich für nen Kunden gewogen, komplett aufgebaut kams auf 12,5 kg


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 
mein SOHN ist 6 jahre wiegt ca. 20KG und dann soll der ein MTB fahren was 11KG wiegt....Hallo!...merkt ihrs noch..?

Setzt das doch mal in Relation mit eurem KÃ¶rpergewicht..dann fÃ¤hst DU damit keinen BERG mehr hoch glaub mir..und wenn ich die FEtt gefressenen MÃTTER dazu sehe  im Park wenn ein kleiner HÃ¼gel kommt werden die Kinder angemault "Ihr mÃ¼sst auch mal treten"...das geht aber nicht wenn das Rad 50% leichter ist als der es selber fÃ¤hrt.

Also 80KG KÃ¶rpergewicht = 40KG Fahrrad...

Also welches Kinderrrad in 20" ist ab werk denn das leichteste..??

Preis..?? max 600,-â¬


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (9. Januar 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein SOHN ist 6 jahre wiegt ca. 20KG und dann soll der ein MTB fahren was 11KG wiegt....Hallo!...merkt ihrs noch..?
> 
> Setzt das doch mal in Relation mit eurem KÃ¶rpergewicht..dann fÃ¤hst DU damit keinen BERG mehr hoch glaub mir..und wenn ich die FEtt gefressenen MÃTTER dazu sehe  im Park wenn ein kleiner HÃ¼gel kommt werden die Kinder angemault "Ihr mÃ¼sst auch mal treten"...das geht aber nicht wenn das Rad 50% leichter ist als der es selber fÃ¤hrt.
> ...



Musst Du mal gucken unter www. pimp-my-Kinderfahrrad.de oder Deinem Sohn mal etwas zum Essen geben, dass das VerhÃ¤ltnis wieder stimmt.


----------



## tutterchen (9. Januar 2008)

nachbars kind hat auch ein specialized. da frage ich ob so etwas wirklich sein muß. und welche berge schickt "scalpel" seine kiddies hoch ? erinnert mich an einen der fragte ober mit seinem zehnjährigen den tremalso runter fahren soll. ich bin als kind mit vollgummireifen und nem stahlhobel rumgefahren. also klar: pro schuluniform und prestigelosen drahtesel, gegen kindergarten- und vorschulmobbing.


----------



## fasj (10. Januar 2008)

Meine beiden Söhne (6+8) treten sehr gerne und oft in die Pedale.
Der grosse hat sein Cube 200 an den kleinen weitergeben und ist auf ein Scott 24" (gebraucht) umgestiegen.

Beide sind schon nach Pregesina hoch. Beim kleinen hat eine Schnurr noch etwas geholfen, aber der grosse....

Für mich hat das was einerseits mit dem Gewicht zu tun wie Scalpel geschrieben hat.
Andererseits sind die Räder deutlich langlebiger.
Was ich schon an den Rädern der Nachbarjungs rumschrauben musste.....
Von dem Rahmenbruch beim A**I-Rad mal ganz abgesehen.

Die Jungs bauen sich hier Schanzen, über die fahr ich nicht mehr rüber  

Wo ich das erst gekauft habe, wurde ich von der Verwandschaft bzw. Bekannte belächelt. Inzwischen fahren fast alle so ein Teil, und nicht nur weil es "cool" ist.

fasj


----------



## CopyMaster (10. Januar 2008)

Tjard schrieb:


> Jetzt erfahre ich von meinem Händler, dass die Gewichtsangabe von Cube mit 8,5kg nicht stimmen würde...



Wo steht eigentlich was von 8,5kg?


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (11. Januar 2008)

CopyMaster schrieb:


> Wo steht eigentlich was von 8,5kg?



Korrekt, laut Homepage:

CUBE TEAM KID 200

10,6kg  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Teddy (4. April 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein SOHN ist 6 jahre wiegt ca. 20KG und dann soll der ein MTB fahren was 11KG wiegt....Hallo!...merkt ihrs noch..?



Hast du dich schon mal nach kids bikes umgesehen?

Wenn ja dann sage mir mal bitte welche in der Preisklasse unter 10Kg haben.


----------



## fasj (5. April 2008)

Hallo,
meine zwei Söhne haben beide das Team 200 gefahren.

Ich finde ein tolles Bike. 

Wo ich es gekauft habe, haben mich viele ausgelacht und gemeint zu teuer lohnt nicht. Inzwischen fahren viele Kinder meiner Bekannten das Bike.

Das hält auch einiges aus  





Mein kleiner (auf dem Foto ist noch der grosse) hat aktuell 17 kg Eigengewicht, das Rad wiegt gewogen 11,5 mit Ständer usw. Der kleine ist selber Leichtbau, und ist das Bike auch schon mit 15 kg gefahren. Klar am Berg muss Papa mit anschieben, aber es geht prima.
Beide sind super klargekommen. Viel leichter wird man kaum was bekommen. Ist halt auch eine Preisfrage.

Mein Grosser fährt allerdings aktuell ein Scott. Das haben wir super günstig gebraucht bekommen.

bis dann
fasj


----------

